# Spraying Cashmere with airless



## Nsomepaint (Sep 16, 2017)

I like the look of Cashmere medium lustre on trim but hating how it sprays. I use a Graco 395 and typically a ff 3:10 tip. New construction interior trim. Should I be using a different sized tip, or thin the product?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Nsomepaint said:


> I like the look of Cashmere medium lustre on trim but hating how it sprays. I use a Graco 395 and typically a ff 3:10 tip. New construction interior trim. Should I be using a different sized tip, or thin the product?


I’ve a always thought of cashmere as a good wall wall paint, but not great for trim. Is there a reason you are using that instead of Emerald, Pro Classic, or SnapDry (etc...) for trim work?


----------



## Nsomepaint (Sep 16, 2017)

$. I'd love to use emerald or pro classic on my trim, however I need too keep costs down with new construction and I doubt my contractors are interested in paying me more for paint upgrades.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe it's the tip, have you tried a regular spray tip? I thought that FF tips can sometimes atomize the paint funny, and create a slight texture... I don't use FF tips, but I'd like to know if that is the issue. 

There are a lot of talented "sprayers", maybe they know...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nsomepaint said:


> I like the look of Cashmere medium lustre on trim but hating how it sprays. I use a Graco 395 and typically a ff 3:10 tip. New construction interior trim. Should I be using a different sized tip, or thin the product?



Be more descriptive of what you feel the problem is, otherwise we are just guessing. Do you not like the pattern, wet look, dry look, feel, etc.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

All I can say is dont thin it. Maybe try superpaint instead? Same price.. I've noticed some paints jsut spray funny. I can usually make them loook right no matter what though.


----------



## The_Finklestein_Kid (Apr 18, 2018)

Try a 314 or a 410. The fine finish low pressure tips atomize the paint twice which I’ve noticed can give certain acrylic latex finishes a dull or sometimes gritty look. Adding a little bit of extender can help too. About a half cup or so per gallon. I like the Benjamin moore band extender but I think SW has something comparable. I’ve also used a rac x 215 or 311 to avoid this issue. Hope that helps as I’m only guessing based off my own experiences.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

The_Finklestein_Kid said:


> Try a 314 or a 410. The fine finish low pressure tips atomize the paint twice which I’ve noticed can give certain acrylic latex finishes a dull or sometimes gritty look. Adding a little bit of extender can help too. About a half cup or so per gallon. I like the Benjamin moore band extender but I think SW has something comparable. I’ve also used a rac x 215 or 311 to avoid this issue. Hope that helps as I’m only guessing based off my own experiences.


Heck, You may as well try a 508 or 117 while your at it..:wink:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> The_Finklestein_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > Try a 314 or a 410. The fine finish low pressure tips atomize the paint twice which Iâ€™️ve noticed can give certain acrylic latex finishes a dull or sometimes gritty look. Adding a little bit of extender can help too. About a half cup or so per gallon. I like the Benjamin moore band extender but I think SW has something comparable. Iâ€™️ve also used a rac x 215 or 311 to avoid this issue. Hope that helps as Iâ€™️m only guessing based off my own experiences.
> ...


Seriously a 215 is a laser beam


----------



## Pro_Finish_Painting (Aug 6, 2020)

I use cashmere on all my new construction jobs. Change your pump filters and gun filter to the Graco black. Strain all your trim paint before spraying. I've had issues to where I can't get it even spray fan.


----------



## davidch14 (Sep 9, 2018)

Pro_Finish_Painting said:


> I use cashmere on all my new construction jobs. Change your pump filters and gun filter to the Graco black. Strain all your trim paint before spraying. I've had issues to where I can't get it even spray fan.


what tip do you usually use for cashmere... 311, 313 or an FFLP?


----------

